# Terrestrial / Sky / Stream



## Andy1972 (Jan 12, 2014)

Which do you watch?

Terrestrial/ Sky / Netflix/ Amazon / Other / Don’t watch

Ive been a sky customer for about 15 years and vary the package every so often, currently on the family pack with sky sports and im now at the end of the current contract tie in so options are open. I recently took out a Netflix subscription and was liking that a lot more (and its much much cheaper than sky). But, ive seen loads of shows are getting cancelled by Netflix as Disney is grabbing them back (most of the marvel stuff). I then bought a new TV with amazon prime on it so looked at that but not convinced yet.

Im thinking of dropping Sky and just going Freesat with Netflix and / or amazon. Ive got Now tv on the tv so I can watch any Newcastle games that come on sky sports. My only worry is I like to record stuff but in reality, with the iplayer etc theres no real need anymore. Maybe im clinging to the safety of the past?

I like good box sets, ones with 4 or 5 series to get through as I like to binge.

My kids don’t watch TV anymore. They just watch Netflix (very rare) or watch You tube videos!

Interested what everyone else does. It seems TV is changing massively.


----------



## Sam6er (Apr 3, 2016)

I have freesat along with netflix and amazon prime. With those 3 iv not found a lack of stuff to view. My sister has sky but the crazy prices they charge i couldn't justify paying those prices myself.


----------



## Andy1972 (Jan 12, 2014)

Sam6er said:


> I have freesat along with netflix and amazon prime. With those 3 iv not found a lack of stuff to view. My sister has sky but the crazy prices they charge i couldn't justify paying those prices myself.


That's why im considering just dropping sky. I pay £75 a month for family, sport and Fibre Max.

Then ive got £9.99 Netflix too.

If I dropped sky but kept the fibre it would drop to £30 (plus Netflix)


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

I'd not looked at our Sky package for years, but phoned up to query something recently when I upgraded the broadband services (i paid for the upgrade and a week later found it was available to me for free as a loyal "VIP Diamond" customer). Anyway, after a decent conversation, upgraded to ultra fast broadband, upgraded to Sky Q and a Q mini for the bedroom, dropped the kids channels (they've grown up now) and saved £30 a month on our current Sky TV/Broadband/Telephone package. 

You can add Netflix for something like £5 or £10 a month, not that we've bothered.


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

I have the same dilemna every few years too - my current offer ran out months ago, and as a result I'm paying for box sets that were free for at least twelve months. I'm frantically watching box sets at the moment to get my monies worth.

I've had Amazon Firestick for a few years and it's not getting a huge amount of use - the navigation is somewhat clunky. I had Kodi loaded on it too, but that was even worse for finding programmes, never mind ones that were actually streaming.

I've got freeview and freesat on the TV, both give broadly the same sort of programmes in my area.

We watch a fair bit of the comedy channel , that would be the biggest loss for me and the wife.


----------



## virgiltracey (Apr 19, 2017)

We stream everything in our home, live tv as well as tv shows and movies.

I use a variety of streaming APK's on a Nvidea Shield and I use a paid-for server subscription to ensure we always have the links when the show has aired and they are in HD at a minimum.

For live tv I use an IPTV service which gives me all the channels I could need, this includes SSF1 which I could not live without!

All in all I think this setup costs me around £70-£80 for the year


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Sky needs to stop pumping so much money into the premier league and start offering value for money to other Sky users. 
All the Sky users are subsidising the football deal and not getting the content their subscription fees deserve.


----------



## cadmunkey (Jun 8, 2015)

My Sky deal recently ran out, so rang them to renegotiate as the cost basically doubled overnight. They dropped me down to near what I was paying, but I lost movies and it seems the ability to use the catch up service (?). Anyway, point being a colleague also needed to renegotiate and he managed to get it at half my new cost for the exact same package. It is this lack of price structure that really bugs me, everyone seems to be paying different prices for the same thing. I'm not tied into a contract so will likely cancel it completely and buy a Now TV box in the Jan sales


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

Maybe this will get picked up by the department that is looking at "loyal" customers having renewal quotes increase randomly.


----------



## AudiPhil (Aug 11, 2018)

Freesat with Amazon stick


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

Anybody else kicked their tv license into touch?

It’s quite liberating. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Andy1972 (Jan 12, 2014)

LeeH said:


> Anybody else kicked their tv license into touch?
> 
> It's quite liberating.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


with so many 'streamers' im pretty sure they soon change it so it includes streaming too.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Andy1972 said:


> with so many 'streamers' im pretty sure they soon change it so it includes streaming too.


Without a doubt.

My sky I have to cancel/haggle each year to keep price down. Have Netflix too but don't see the fascination with it, kids use it more than me.
Only entertainment package, only sport I would want I'd F1 channel but not willing to pay for it. Did see last couple of races of 2017 as they were shown free and did like the content but just not willing to pay.


----------



## Andy1972 (Jan 12, 2014)

Andy1972 said:


> with so many 'streamers' im pretty sure they soon change it so it includes streaming too.


actually just checked, it already does include streaming (partly)

_"Overview
You must have a TV Licence if you:
watch or record programmes on a TV, computer or other device as they're broadcast
download or watch BBC programmes on iPlayer - live, catch up or on demand
A TV Licence costs £150.50 (£50.50 for black and white TV sets) for both homes and businesses.
What's covered
A single TV Licence covers all of the following in a single property:
TV sets
computers
laptops
tablets
mobile phones
any other device that can receive a TV signal
You don't need a TV Licence to watch:
non-BBC programmes on online catch-up services
videos or DVDs
clips on websites like YouTube
closed circuit television (CCTV)"_


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I don't mind the licence fee actually. 

Over the year the I probably watch and listen to more BBC content than anything else.


----------



## Wrigit (May 2, 2007)

no freesat / freeview no aerial at all, still pay t.v licence for the odd live bit of viewing.

Beyond that its netflix / amazon / youtube iplayer etc for me.


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

Kerr said:


> I don't mind the licence fee actually.
> 
> Over the year the I probably watch and listen to more BBC content than anything else.


I'm the same. I could live without ITV, but watch quite a lot on the other 4 main channels. I'd hate it if the BBC changed its ways and went to advertising. I think c£12 a month for the BBC is good vfm.


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Personally we have freeview, Netflix and Prime and that gives us plenty of options. To be honest I cannot remember the last time I watched a scheduled TV program live! I'd love to be able to watch football on the TV but I'm just not prepared to pay the ridiculous amount of money sky demand.

I personally hate what large companies particularly sky have done to sport like football and formula 1. I notice next season we only get 1 live F1 race with the others as highlights. This year the England football matches in the euro league have been on Sky or BT. How long before we lose the FA cup totally and Wimbledon. Its virtually impossible to get a package that covers everything without paying silly money.


----------



## Peter D (Oct 26, 2005)

Kerr said:


> I don't mind the licence fee actually.
> 
> Over the year the I probably watch and listen to more BBC content than anything else.


Agree with this - watch a surprising amount of BBC4


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Free Sat, prime and Netflix here, the Free sat is dropping channel fast all music gone, but YouTube is also all I use for music you just have to put up with the odd advert


----------



## Shaun306 (Apr 21, 2013)

I’d love sky to just have a price per channel.......we pay for a whole lot of channels that we never view......I like the discovery channels and kids watch cartoons but not every channel that’s supplied. Why can’t we pick n chose our own package.


----------



## Peirre (Jun 29, 2015)

I use an IPTV MAG box with a paid subscription to a private server


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

every 12 months cancel sky and get it again with the free offers on your partners/kids bank account. the name and address downt matter, it just has to be a 'new' bank account to be a 'new' customer.

my personel favorite is to cancel then ring up to get it in 'my' name and account as the wife has ran off with my brother. they can hardly say prove it!

even funnier when the wife rings and says ive ran off with her brother!

and all those who think they get ripped off by sky google kcom and hull. we cant even use sky broadband as kcom have a vitural monoply on broadband in hull. that will be £50 sheets please. on top of sky at £50 on the 'all in' deal i have.


----------



## Andy1972 (Jan 12, 2014)

well an bit of an update.

I found out that my TV can take a satalite input and has freesat built in. As its a smart 4K thing it also has the iplayer apps for most of the channels too. I plugged in a USB hard drive so I can pause/record too. With Netflix and prime also built in ive disconnected the sky box last week to see how we get on.

got to say, ive not noticed any loss of access to anything other than sky one.

My only consideration is the loss of sky sports but I only have it to watch Newcastle united games so again, the TV has Nowtv built in so I can just get a day pass when Newcastle play.

I think its a no brainer for me now. Will save £50+ a month

I think streaming will kill sky eventually.


----------



## Peirre (Jun 29, 2015)

Everyone I know has ditched their subscription and streams their tv


----------



## Andy1972 (Jan 12, 2014)

So I rang sky last night and waited 25minutes in a queue for the ‘retentions’ team. 

The guy was quite good to be honest. No hard sell. I explained i just don’t watch it anymore and stream most things. He said he could talk up the sky products all day but in my case he thought cancelling was the best thing. He could half my bill but if I didn’t watch it he said theres not much benefit in that.

So that’s it. Now in cancelling down phase after 15 years of giving them £75+ a month. 

Next question – what to do with the massive hole in the tv cabinet where the box currently sits haha


----------



## Peirre (Jun 29, 2015)

Andy1972 said:


> . Next question - what to do with the massive hole in the tv cabinet where the box currently sits haha


Buy a MAG (254/255/256) box for £60 and stream your tv shows
http://superviewdigital.co.uk/product/mag-254-linux-iptv-ott-box/
Then start doing a little research on private servers


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Occasionally use Now, the eldest on the other hand has all the lot with his bent boxes, just as well he doesn't live with me for when they catch up with him!!:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Andy1972 said:


> So I rang sky last night and waited 25minutes in a queue for the 'retentions' team.
> 
> The guy was quite good to be honest. No hard sell. I explained i just don't watch it anymore and stream most things. He said he could talk up the sky products all day but in my case he thought cancelling was the best thing. He could half my bill but if I didn't watch it he said theres not much benefit in that.
> 
> ...


Just wait, the calls will come about reducing it further.


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

Andy1972 said:


> Which do you watch?
> 
> Terrestrial/ Sky / Netflix/ Amazon / Other / Don't watch
> 
> ...





percymon said:


> I have the same dilemna every few years too - my current offer ran out months ago, and as a result I'm paying for box sets that were free for at least twelve months. I'm frantically watching box sets at the moment to get my monies worth.
> 
> I've had Amazon Firestick for a few years and it's not getting a huge amount of use - the navigation is somewhat clunky. I had Kodi loaded on it too, but that was even worse for finding programmes, never mind ones that were actually streaming.
> 
> ...


Well i got my butt of the office chair and called them today - didn;t bother with retentions, just thought i'd see what they could do on the normal service team (they have more time to explain the packages based on my previous dealing with retentions that just bombarded me with terms n offers n packages, that ultimately cost me a lot when the deals expire)

I dropped the box sets (we have 30 days to watch what we suits us, and I don't think there's much on there that we couldn't do in that time), amended the home phone talk plan and upgraded to Fibre Max, with new router etc etc

Saving £18-20 per month going forward so not too shabby.

Going forward I could probably drop the TV element (i reckon 90% of what we watch is possibly free to air anyway) but for now happy to carry on for 18 months.


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

> every 12 months cancel sky and get it again with the free offers on your partners/kids bank account. the name and address downt matter, it just has to be a 'new' bank account to be a 'new' customer.


Surely you can only do that so many times? I really couldn't be bothered with that but usually phone at renewals time and get a discount.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

garage_dweller said:


> Surely you can only do that so many times? I really couldn't be bothered with that but usually phone at renewals time and get a discount.


That's all I do. Last couple of years I've actually cancelled it(given them 30day notice). Then I've waited for the calls to come offering deals. They always come in the end.


----------



## Andy1972 (Jan 12, 2014)

percymon said:


> upgraded to Fibre Max, with new router etc etc


I upgraded to max late last year when my fibre deal with them was coming to an end. Got it for same price as the standard fibre £30 inc line rental so was happy enough.

Then I found an old letter that had come the month saying that they are doing away with standard fibre and everyone will be on max as standard. They are rolling it out in my area first qtr of 2019. No change in price. Feel like ive been stung again but at least its only 12mth contract


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

Andy1972 said:


> I upgraded to max late last year when my fibre deal with them was coming to an end. Got it for same price as the standard fibre £30 inc line rental so was happy enough.
> 
> Then I found an old letter that had come the month saying that they are doing away with standard fibre and everyone will be on max as standard. They are rolling it out in my area first qtr of 2019. No change in price. Feel like ive been stung again but at least its only 12mth contract


Quite possbly, even the girl on CS i spoke to said she'd been using Sky for 25 years, and it's only in the last 10 months (since she started working for them) that she's understood the options and packages.

I was on std broadband, and whilst not much of an issue I'm sure going Fibre can only help; esp as more an more gadgets utilise internet.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Andy1972 said:


> I upgraded to max late last year when my fibre deal with them was coming to an end. Got it for same price as the standard fibre £30 inc line rental so was happy enough.
> 
> Then I found an old letter that had come the month saying that they are doing away with standard fibre and everyone will be on max as standard. They are rolling it out in my area first qtr of 2019. No change in price. Feel like ive been stung again but at least its only 12mth contract


I had that letter too. Although it made it sound like it was just our area. Sounds like it might not be!! I've not noticed any difference since December when change was happening. Saying that bb has always been fast enough, I'm not gaming etc on it just standard surfing, the odd film etc.


----------



## Andy1972 (Jan 12, 2014)

Darlofan said:


> I had that letter too. Although it made it sound like it was just our area. Sounds like it might not be!! I've not noticed any difference since December when change was happening. Saying that bb has always been fast enough, I'm not gaming etc on it just standard surfing, the odd film etc.


I googled it recently and its nationwide lol. We use more data than food in our house


----------

